# worked on my house today



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Working on my house, remodeling it and just re done the supply lines for 5 fixtures. Still have 5 more in the master bathroom on the second floor. I used pex last time because it was so much easier to run and quicker. This time I went with all copper. 3/4 main. my craw space is only 18" tall and the house is 26x42. man I started to get claustrophobic! took me 8 hours, but there was not the first leak, and all my pipes are even and parallel to each other. Neat as can be. Told my son who was helping me it dont matter it took 8 hours, you lose more time if you have a leak and have to drain it all down. Not me, been there, done that. Hate it. take your time, do it right the first time. pressure is way better than with pex, the tub sounds like a jet when you fill it now, the toilet takes half the time to fill. Nothing is as good as copper. And the cost?? I went and priced everything for pex and copper and here its about the same. My house, my way, copper. tomorrow I need to run the waste for the washer and kitchen sink. Wife is not pleased about her sink not being connected, oh well. told her to do dish's in the tub! Now I have to figure out how to get her foot out my ass. Anyone have a room for rent?


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

I've got an 8 man tent you can use for free.

My wife did dishes in the tub for almost a year when I remodeled our first house, she has never forgiven me for it.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Are you sure that you didn't just turn the supply valve on more this time?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Should have hired a plumber :laughing:


----------



## bfriely (Apr 2, 2009)

Not sure I get your point in regards to leaks. I've always had much lower leak rate with pex than with copper. I do agree it is an overall better job unless, of course you are on a well or city water with copper eating acids. Not sure exactly what causes pinholes in the copper but have seen it more than once. The other thing you mentioned is higher pressure. UH... no. Better volume...yes.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Maybe volume. But all I know is the water flows much faster with copper


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Well, if you would like to get technical the term would be "flow pressure" or "dynamic pressure".



bfriely said:


> Not sure I get your point in regards to leaks. I've always had much lower leak rate with pex than with copper. I do agree it is an overall better job unless, of course you are on a well or city water with copper eating acids. Not sure exactly what causes pinholes in the copper but have seen it more than once. The other thing you mentioned is higher pressure. UH... no. Better volume...yes.


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

bill-you made a wise decision !!!!!:thumbup:
LEAK-copperholic-1


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Here here! 


_(slams copper chalices together amoungst copper using plumbers, spilling beverages demanding large busted blondes to serve more! Moar!)_


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

Bill said:


> Working on my house, remodeling it and just re done the supply lines for 5 fixtures. Still have 5 more in the master bathroom on the second floor. I used pex last time because it was so much easier to run and quicker. This time I went with all copper. 3/4 main. my craw space is only 18" tall and the house is 26x42. man I started to get claustrophobic! took me 8 hours, but there was not the first leak, and all my pipes are even and parallel to each other. Neat as can be. Told my son who was helping me it dont matter it took 8 hours, you lose more time if you have a leak and have to drain it all down. Not me, been there, done that. Hate it. take your time, do it right the first time. pressure is way better than with pex, the tub sounds like a jet when you fill it now, the toilet takes half the time to fill. Nothing is as good as copper. And the cost?? I went and priced everything for pex and copper and here its about the same. My house, my way, copper. tomorrow I need to run the waste for the washer and kitchen sink. Wife is not pleased about her sink not being connected, oh well. told her to do dish's in the tub! Now I have to figure out how to get her foot out my ass. Anyone have a room for rent?


 

Worked on your own plumbing??........no you di'nt!:laughing:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Para1, sorry, I broke the golden rule. I am ashamed! Tonight I will say 10 copper fittings and go to bed with no dinner!


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

I have never used Pex before, hadn't been approved n California and the boss is pretty set in his ways.


----------

